# the day i picked it up



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

2.7T six speed black leather interior...revo-ed that afternoon...








my possible new lighting...testfit


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: the day i picked it up (2035cc16v)*

nice. looks good. Alroad headlight look good on the car. Good luck.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: the day i picked it up (2035cc16v)*

I'll take you


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: the day i picked it up (2035cc16v)*

The A6 looks really nice in red, and the Allroad headlamps are a very nice mod, have them on my car. But my God, that front bumper you guys get over there is HUGE!


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: the day i picked it up (PerL)*

great find! rare color. i swear the only a6's here in new england are silver


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: the day i picked it up (ironmule)*

yeah on a sunny day it _really_ stands out







now for the RS4 wheels i want....


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: the day i picked it up (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_yeah on a sunny day it _really_ stands out







now for the RS4 wheels i want....

These look pretty sweet.








Also taken the first day of ownership.








I've only ever seen one C5 A6 in red in person.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: the day i picked it up (EK20)*

those do look good but im talking NEW RS4 wheels...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: the day i picked it up (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_those do look good but im talking NEW RS4 wheels...









Those would look pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## votblindub (May 1, 2008)

*Re: the day i picked it up (ironmule)*

i went with a black A6, myself. looks classy in a tux, ya kno?


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

*Re: the day i picked it up (votblindub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *votblindub* »_i went with a black A6, myself. looks classy in a tux, ya kno?









Love it!!


----------

